# Anyone ever have a crack on your lip that wouldn't heal??



## tylerdylan (Aug 29, 2007)

This may seem ridiculous, but...
DH has had a little crack or cut on his lip for over a month. It used to be more purplish and now blends in better. It scabs over every night while he sleeps and in the morning the scab comes off. He's tried putting lots of different stuff on it (polysporin for lips, chapstick, vaseline, cold sore medication - nothing works). It just won't heal.
Who cares right?? DH does!!! He'a a hypochondriac and somehow his warped mind has him thinking this is some kind of skin or lip cancer. He won't go to the doctor though (especially since he just finished with a bout of "colon cancer" that he saw the doctor for several times).

So tell me please that there is someone out there who has had a non-healing lip wound and that it eventually went away. What should he be putting on it? He tried nothing for awhile and said his lips were just too dry (even though he has NEVER had a lip moisture problem).


----------



## Quaniliaz (Oct 11, 2002)

You could try a salve with comfrey in it - sounds like it is in a bad place and just keeps breaking open. Hope it gets better soon!


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

L-lysine. Look up the dosages for herpes. It has cured everything mouth-related for me - canker sores, craters in my tongue, and anytime I get a crack at the corner of my lips.


----------



## Demeter9 (Nov 14, 2006)

My DH gets this every now and then.

Emu Oil or Seabuckthorn oil on the lips several times a day. At night, apply and then layer lanolin nipple cream on.


----------



## greeny (Apr 27, 2007)

Blistex. This specific one here. Put on lots. Reapply often.


----------



## ananas (Jun 6, 2006)

I've had one on my lip for probably 6 weeks now. Will.not.go.away.

I just rub Carmex on it all day.


----------



## tylerdylan (Aug 29, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
I've had one on my lip for probably 6 weeks now. Will.not.go.away.

I just rub Carmex on it all day.

Oh good. I can't wait to show your response to DH. He is still freaking out about his - he will feel very reassured knowing someone else is going through this too. It gets a little old to me when everything spells cancer to DH....


----------

